# Miami Valley Steam Threshers Show and Antique Engine Show pictures



## Jadecy (Jul 18, 2009)

Went to this show today in Plain City Ohio. This is the second time I've been there and it was a lot of FUN!

This is a link to some pictures of tractors and engines. I realized when I got home that I took more video clips of the old engines and steam engines than I took pictures so I will post the videos later.

http://www.modelmachinist.com/albums/MiamiValleySteam2009/index.html


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 18, 2009)

Great pictures! What's the little flaming teakettle thing?


----------



## Jadecy (Jul 18, 2009)

Here are the videos!

http://s365.photobucket.com/albums/oo94/ExecutiveModelDesign/MiamiSteamThreshers2009/

With all the engines running it is hard to hear how quiet the steam engine is! ;D

Someone told me what that flame thing was about was about a year ago but now I can't remember. Anyone out there know what it is?


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 22, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Great pictures! What's the little flaming teakettle thing?


I have a hunch it was used to pre-heat diesel engines for easier starting in the earlier days; might be wrong though

Regards, Arnold


----------



## hitandmissman (Jul 22, 2009)

That little flaming teapot is what they call a yellow dog. It was used on early oil drilling rigs for lighting much as a modern lantern.  ;D


----------

